# Smoked venison back strap and lobster tails



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Started with 2 venison back straps with most of the sliver skin removed.


-----

Venison rubbed with garlic olive oil and seasoned with Tatonka Dust and a little Canadian Steak Seasoning.


-----

Onto the top shelf of the grill with the tube smoker filled with hickory pellets with a nice smoke rolling along the venison. This was cold smoked for an hour in the grill with the grill turn off.


-----

Fired up the grill to 500° and put the venison on to the GrillGrates.


-----

Flipped the back strap over...


-----

For the sides - some mixed veggies and garlic toast


-----

And now the lobster tails - seasoned with melted butter, minced garlic, parsley, and some sea salt. While the lobster was cooking, spooned over some melted butter.


-----

Finished plates...


-----


-----

Close up of the slice back strap.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great, what did you smoke the backstraps internal temp to ? Do you do all your smoking with that set up ?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

9manfan said:


> Looks great, what did you smoke the backstraps internal temp to ? Do you do all your smoking with that set up ?


Thanks!

Those were done to a medium-rare in the 130º to 135º, with a 15 to 20 minute rest after cooking.

Most meals I smoke with that set up and grill, also have Weber kettles and and a Weber Smokey Mountain I like to play with in warmer weather. For sausage I use a completely different, larger smoker that is designated for large smokes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I expect and invite next time you prepare that meal....lol

Looks great and now that the weather is finally getting nice.... I will have to do something similar.


----------

